# MSNBC HD coming June



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=382837

DISH Network(R) Introduces New National HD Channels
--Leads All TV Service Providers with More Than 140 National HD Channels

ENGLEWOOD, Colo., May 8, 2009 /PRNewswire-FirstCall via COMTEX News Network/ -- Today, DISH Network(R) introduces the high definition feeds of: FX, SPEED, Fashion TV (FTV), Logo and MavTV, fortifying its HD superiority and bringing its total national HD count to more than 140 channels. DISH Network also announced that it will now host the complete 24-hour feed of The N on DISH Network Ch. 181, its new permanent location. *Additionally, DISH Network will launch MSNBC HD in June.*

"No one has more HD than DISH Network," said Dave Shull, senior vice president of Programming for DISH Network. "We're delivering the best HD service, and when you add our DVR technology with our affordable pricing, DISH Network is the only choice for consumers looking for the ultimate HD experience."

FX HD and SPEED HD are located in DISH Network's Classic Silver 200 HD programming package and above, available to consumers starting at $22.99 per month for the first six months, along with free installation, a free HD DVR and three months of free premium channels, including HBO and Showtime. FTV HD, Logo and MavTV HD are available in PlatinumHD, an HD add on package available to subscribers for just $10 per month.

For more information about DISH Network, the nation's HD leader, visit www.dishnetwork.com.

About DISH Network Corporation

DISH Network Corporation (Nasdaq: DISH) provides approximately 13.678 million satellite TV customers as of Dec. 31, 2008 with the highest quality programming and technology at the best value, including the lowest all-digital price nationwide. Customers have access to hundreds of video and audio channels, the most international channels in the U.S., state-of-the-art interactive TV applications, and award-winning HD and DVR technology including 1080p Video on Demand and the DuoDVR(TM) ViP(R) 722 DVR, a CNET and PC Magazine "Editors' Choice." DISH Network is included in the Nasdaq-100 Index (NDX) and is a Fortune 250 company. Visit www.dishnetwork.com.

SOURCE DISH Network Corporation
http://www.dishnetwork.com
Copyright (C) 2009 PR Newswire. All rights reserved


----------



## space86 (May 4, 2007)

With MSNBC HD, maybe CNBC will start broadcasting in true HD.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

The next question is - will it be on absolute ? I guess not ...


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

See ongoing thread about MSNBC HD in TV Talk.


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

June 29th is the exact date given at Team Summit.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

jclewter79 said:


> June 29th is the exact date given at Team Summit.


That's cutting it close when you've said you're going to add it in June. Any glitch and they'll be in July. And they seem to have a history of glitches.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

May? June? July?

Sure, I'd like to watch MSNBC in HD as well, but in the grand scheme of things is it all that important? Really.

For a network that, supposedly, no one watches, there sure a lot of buzz.


----------



## dennispap (Feb 1, 2007)

jclewter79 said:


> June 29th is the exact date given at Team Summit.





BillJ said:


> That's cutting it close when you've said you're going to add it in June. Any glitch and they'll be in July. And they seem to have a history of glitches.


Exactly, and if dish knows it will be june 29, say june 29th in your release!
If Their release says june 29th, and if it turns on july 1st, 1 day late, no biggie.
When your release says in June, people will be looking on June 1st, and if it doesnt turn on until 2pm june 29th, boy will people be complaining.:nono:


----------



## CoriBright (May 30, 2002)

YEAH! 

OK, so the only want on my list now is BBC-HD. Is it even available yet?


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

*YEA!! If they miss June 30 day to provide it they will all be liars!!!*


----------



## jclewter79 (Jan 8, 2008)

BillJ said:


> That's cutting it close when you've said you're going to add it in June. Any glitch and they'll be in July. And they seem to have a history of glitches.


Thats why I put the date on it. So everybody could start crying if they turn it on a little later.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

As I posted in the D* thread on this same topic, whether MSNBC HD comes 
in May, June or July really doesn't seem to matter hear since, according to 
posters from both camps, very few of us ever watch MSNBC at all. 

Having said that, I regularly watch MSNBC's "Morning Joe" (6 am-9 am E). In
my view, it is a very stimulating and entertaining three-hour program, mostly
MOR with a mix of news, political debate, top-level guests, occasional celebrity
appearances, and a healthy cross-section of political views.

Do I agree with all political views presented - of course not. Personally, I watch 
Morning Joe for news, political discussion and for its entertainment value.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Don't watch it now, won't watch it then. Sorta like BET and FX and CNN. But I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## richiephx (Jan 19, 2006)

I'm amazed MSNBC is still on the air. I guess it needs HD to encourage people to watch it?


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Everything is going HD eventually ... NBC/Telemundo/Universal/The Weather Channel/etc has the money to step through their channels and convert them and get the contracts signed for carriage. I'm surprised MSNBC is not already available in HD.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

It wouldn't bother me if this move gobbled up the bandwidth assigned to Fox'News'HD. There's a channel wasting bandwidth IMO.


----------



## slh7d (Oct 9, 2006)

Agreed. I still won't watch it in HD. Definitely like Speed HD though! I didnt even notice the last AMA motorcycle races and F1 were in HD.



HDG said:


> Don't watch it now, won't watch it then. Sorta like BET and FX and CNN. But I hope you all enjoy it.


----------



## intrac (Apr 2, 2006)

Will it be in the Turbo packages?


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

CoriBright said:



> YEAH!
> 
> OK, so the only want on my list now is BBC-HD. Is it even available yet?


Hopfully The'll get BBC WORLD soon in Platimum.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Nick said:


> As I posted in the D* thread on this same topic, whether MSNBC HD comes
> in May, June or July really doesn't seem to matter hear since, according to
> posters from both camps, very few of us ever watch MSNBC at all.


Huh ?!

http://www.mediabistro.com/tvnewser/ratings/the_scoreboard_friday_may_15_116780.asp



> For May -15th (25 to 54)
> 
> Total day: FNC: 280 | CNN: 142 | MSNBC: 119 | HLN: 123
> 
> Prime: FNC: 478 | CNN: 158 | MSNBC: 170 | HLN: 195


CNN and MSNBC have been comparable in viewership for a longtime now.

I don't watch MSNBC because I don't get it now. If it comes with Absolute, Maddow and Olbermann are sure to be DVRed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

nataraj said:


> Huh ?!...


According to the peeps in _this_ thread, very few admit to watching MSNBC.


----------



## ZBoomer (Feb 21, 2008)

I much prefer MSNBC over CNN, probably because I've used msnbc.com for ages to read news all day.

I've tried to watch Fox News because they more match my political leanings, but again I really don't watch news shows for political stuff, or I try not to.

I don't really watch any political shows, and the only time I watch news channels is when an "event" happens; plane goes down, hurricane, earthquake, sunami, etc. Big news events.


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

Nick said:


> According to the peeps in _this_ thread, very few admit to watching MSNBC.


Admit ?! A loaded word.

Anyway, Yes. We don't get it - so how can we watch ?

Remember CNN has a much bigger potential audience than MSNBC - and yet MSNBC has equal audience.

It is not difficult to figure out why. CNN for a long time has become faux-lite. Obviously in a country with atleast 50% liberals - you expect a channel with liberal leaning shows to do atleast as well as CNN.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

Nick said:


> According to the peeps in _this_ thread, very few admit to watching MSNBC.


I watched MSNBC 10 years ago when they dressed Leo LaPorte up in some stupid virtual character. What a waste! I havn't watched MSNBC Leo must have been paid good for doing that dumb gig.


----------



## wreck (Oct 27, 2007)

nataraj said:


> Admit ?! A loaded word.
> 
> Anyway, Yes. We don't get it - so how can we watch ?
> 
> ...


Your premise is faulty.
50% *Democrat* does not equate to 50% *"Liberal"*.


----------



## DawgLink (Nov 5, 2006)

Nick said:


> According to the peeps in _this_ thread, very few admit to watching MSNBC.


I watch it every now and then


----------



## archer75 (Oct 13, 2006)

Nick said:


> According to the peeps in _this_ thread, very few admit to watching MSNBC.


I'd watch it if I had it. I do watch CNN. It's Fox news that's a joke.


----------



## festivus (Nov 10, 2008)

Ah yes. A simple discussion of a new HD channel must degrade into a political discussion. Although Morning Joe is hardly left-leaning. I challenge the Fox News viewers to find an equivalent program on that channel. One hosted by a democrat or former democrat. Fair and balanced?

And yes, I also watch MSNBC every now and then. As I'll also check CNN from time to time. I'll watch them more as elections approach.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Yeah, you gotta be careful with what Fox reports. I mean, listen to this ... NASA says the shuttle has landed ... in fact FOX televised the landing. Of course all of you Headline News afficionados out there know that the shuttle is still in orbit waiting for better weather.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

dennispap said:


> http://dish.client.shareholder.com/releasedetail.cfm?ReleaseID=382837
> 
> DISH Network(R) Introduces New National HD Channels
> --Leads All TV Service Providers with More Than 140 National HD Channels
> ...


Quick everyone please E-mail Dish and ask for CNNI & BBC WORLD! CNNI isn't anything lilke CNN. I had CNNI on U-verse and I was blown away by the frankness


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> Quick everyone please E-mail Dish and ask for CNNI & BBC WORLD! CNNI isn't anything lilke CNN. I had CNNI on U-verse and I was blown away by the frankness


I thought CNNI went belly up.  Wasn't it carried by Dish some time ago?


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Friendly reminder time... Let's please not derail this into a political discussion. Truthfully, it doesn't even need to be a MSNBC vs FOX or CNN discussion either... just anticipation of getting MSNBC in HD soon.

Thanks!_


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Stewart Vernon said:


> _Friendly reminder time... Let's please not derail this into a political discussion. Truthfully, it doesn't even need to be a MSNBC vs FOX or CNN discussion either... just anticipation of getting MSNBC in HD soon._
> 
> _Thanks!_


You're right, Stewart. Sorry.


----------



## kariato (Dec 16, 2002)

BBC was supposed to HD in July. With the new Torchwood Mini Series being the big send off. Torchwood has looked good on HD-NET in HD. I wonder if HD-NET will get torchwood on will it say 100% BBC America.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

HDG said:


> I thought CNNI went belly up.  Wasn't it carried by Dish some time ago?


CNN Financial was shutdown, CNN International is still around, although I never watch it, I have it on digital cable channel 106. CNN FN and CNN IN shared one channel in the US, was CNN FN was off air, the CNN IN feed was used as filler programming. When CNN FN was shutdown, CNN IN was not picked up full time by either satellite provider.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> CNN Financial was shutdown, CNN International is still around, although I never watch it, I have it on digital cable channel 106. CNN FN and CNN IN shared one channel in the US, was CNN FN was off air, the CNN IN feed was used as filler programming. When CNN FN was shutdown, CNN IN was not picked up full time by either satellite provider.


Thanks, Steve.


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

HDG said:


> Thanks, Steve.


CNNI doesn't interview people like Paris Hilton & that ilk.


----------



## Henry (Nov 15, 2007)

Paul Secic said:


> CNNI doesn't interview people like Paris Hilton & that ilk.


No time, Paul ... too busy covering Cannes and Bollywood. :dozey:


----------



## nataraj (Feb 25, 2006)

wreck said:


> Your premise is faulty.
> 50% *Democrat* does not equate to 50% *"Liberal"*.


Its not my premise that is faulty - it is that "liberal" has somehow got stigmatized in US - so much so even democrats have coined a new "progressive" term. I wonder why people talk about "Western Liberal Democracies" .... and not "Western Conservative Democracies" ;-)

Anyway, my point is that there is definitely a market out there that want to hear their political ideas presented. People on the right have their channel in Fox. There is very little on the left - otherwise you wouldn't have such a big following for Stewart and Colbert.

Not that I agree with classifying everything and everyone along the narrow linear left/right ideological spectrum.


----------



## CoolGui (Feb 9, 2006)

This is good news... I'd much rather have MSNBC than CNBC. I probably won't watch either much, but more likely to watch MSNBC. I just wonder if it will show up in the Turbo packages or not. I (thankfully) am not subjected to Fox News, but the other two HD news stations come through.


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

MSNBC does have its conservative side. You just have to get up really early in the morning. Joe Scarbourgh does a good job of voicing the conservative view. That won't satisfy a lot of right wingers though. Joe is highly critical of Rush and his ilk. Seems that having had a political career, Joe understands you have to actually win elections before you can acomplish anything.


----------



## DesertWind53 (May 29, 2007)

richiephx said:


> I'm amazed MSNBC is still on the air. I guess it needs HD to encourage people to watch it?


+1

Who wants to watch Keith Olbermann spewing ignorant hate in HD? Not many people, apparently, as their ratings are in the toilet.


----------



## thrillerbee (Aug 13, 2007)

archer75 said:


> I'd watch it if I had it. I do watch CNN. It's Fox news that's a joke.


Agreed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Joe & Mika have been drinking 'Starbucks' coffee on-set (free product placement?) ever since "Morning Joe" started, they've just now picked up Starbucks as a major sponsor.

'bout time! :lol:


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

_Since we've got about 30 days before this channel becomes a channel, and the discussion keeps wandering into the political arena... Let's give the topic a break and close for now.

If/when the channel launches anywhere in HD we can try again._


----------

